# Car Rental - Lisboa



## Robmaher

Next 'look-See' trip planned for early September, starting off at Lisbon and driving around the 'middle bit'!

Can anyone recommend a reputable(ish) car rental outfit from Lisbon Airport (or possibly downtown) for a weeks hire? I have been looking at reviews on various sites and there are some real horror stories and sharp practices detailed. I'm really looking for some up to date info, as some online reviews can be out of date.

Any help would be appreciated (PM me if names cannot be posted in any reply).
Thanks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## travelling-man

I've got no link to this or any other car hire site but if you want cheap, then check out Argus Car Hire compares the prices of 1200 car hire agents at 30,000 locations worldwide to find you the cheapest deal!. They check umpteen companies for the cheapest deal but most of the cheapest are off airport so you often need to use their courtesy vehicle to get from the airport to their offices. 

If you want convenience and terminal pick up etc, you probably just need to to check out the big companies. 

Hope you enjoy the middle bit...... we certainly do and shoot me a PM if you need info/advice etc about it.


----------



## Robmaher

Thanks for that Travelling-man!
I'll look them up and see what they have!
Will probably have some Q's for you before we travel!
Rob.


----------



## Neil Sauders

holidayautos.com
we have just booked with these guys.
they seem to be the cheapest and UNLIMITED MILAGE.
cant give you anymore than this as we don't fly out till next month.


----------



## baldilocks

I have used both Avis and Hertz from Lisbon airport without the slightest problem. Both have rental desks on the concourse. From what I remember, exiting the car park was not exactly a bowl of cherries, especially if one is not used to LHD or it is a while since last drove one. Recommend paying a little extra for CDW (strange car, strange location, different driving attitudes, etc. never know what will happen!)

Have also used Alamo in the states without problems


----------



## Robmaher

Well we booked a Polo from HolidayAutos, who used local outfit DriveOnHolidays on this occassion. They had a free shuttle to the collection point/office. We did 972kms in a weeks hire with no problems.

We could hire a ViaVerde Tag on collection of the car at E1.80 per day and paid the tolls on return of the car. Well worth doing IMHO.

Hope this helps anyone arriving in Lisbon.


----------



## siobhanwf

Thanks for the update Rob Maher. Great to know about being able to hire a "zapper"


----------



## azoreseuropa

We just rented the car from Hertz in America for Ponta Delgada next month because we do not want to borrow family's car everyday, lol.

Do we need to have Tripe A's international driver to use there or we can use our American Drive License for 2 weeks ??


----------



## baldilocks

bearmon2010 said:


> We just rented the car from Hertz in America for Ponta Delgada next month because we do not want to borrow family's car everyday, lol.
> 
> Do we need to have Tripe A's international driver to use there or we can use our American Drive License for 2 weeks ??


You will probably need an International Driving Permit, only available from the AAA - do not (repeat NOT) get anything else, they will not be valid and are just a con to get money out of you. If you are offered an international driving license/licence - it is a fake, there is no genuine article by that name.


----------



## grammymissy

We are Americans with Pennsylvania drivers licenses, we have rented cars 3 times in Portugal with no issues. Did not need international licenses. The last time was for 10 weeks, car rents were from hertz and drive on holidays.


----------



## siobhanwf

Baldilocks ..... ITNERNATIONAL DRIVING PERMIT is the proper name and it is a form that translates your existing driving license details into different languages and provides some identifying information.... 
I very much doubt if you need an international permit. I have never needed one stateside so why would you need one here? 

In GENERAL most European countries do NOT need on

The countries in Europe that DO are.
Austria, Bosnia- Herzegovenia, Greece, Italy, Hungary, Poland, Slovenia, and SPAIN.... you may not actually be asked for the IDP in these countries BUT technically you need one.


----------



## baldilocks

siobhanwf said:


> Baldilocks ..... ITNERNATIONAL DRIVING PERMIT is the proper name and it is a form that translates your existing driving license details into different languages and provides some identifying information....
> I very much doubt if you need an international permit. I have never needed one stateside so why would you need one here?
> 
> In GENERAL most European countries do NOT need on
> 
> The countries in Europe that DO are.
> Austria, Bosnia- Herzegovenia, Greece, Italy, Hungary, Poland, Slovenia, and SPAIN.... you may not actually be asked for the IDP in these countries BUT technically you need one.


Because the US is separate states, the rules for licensing in the USA vary from state to state and not all are equal. There have been cases where the licenses from certain states (no I don't know) have been rejected which is why, as a precaution it is a good idea to have an IDP as back-up.

I know that IDP is the correct version but if you google (as so many do) iDP you will get websites offering to sell you an International Drivers/ing Licence which is not worth the paper it is printed on - I am just providing a warning for the unwary. I am aware of at least one person who paid out US$150 for one of those worthless pieces of paper.


----------



## azoreseuropa

I understand. I went to Triple AAA for only 15 USD with fee.. I think about 25 usd in total -- 4 years ago. I will double check to ask Hertz if it is necessarily or not.


----------



## siobhanwf

Baldilocks it is interesting to see that SPAIN and not PORTUGAL require an IDP


----------



## siobhanwf

BEARMON TO APPLY FOR ONE ONLINE. Http://www.aaa.com/vacation/idpf.html


----------



## azoreseuropa

siobhanwf said:


> BEARMON TO APPLY FOR ONE ONLINE. Http://www.aaa.com/vacation/idpf.html


Thank you kindly but I dont need for one online. It is near our home and we did purchased it once 4 years ago when we BORROW our family's car in hometown in Ponta Delgada, Azores, Portugal. therefore I will double check to ask with Hertz just to make sure. 

As siobhanwf said, it is not need but I will ask anyway.


----------



## canoeman

US Citizens can drive in Portugal on their USA Driving Licences for up to 6 months maximum.

When taking out Residency the US D/L *must be exchanged within 185 days of date Residency granted*

baldilocks it used to be the case (2 or 3 years ago I think) that different USA States Driving Licences where treated differently but now all are accepted but quite correct Spain reguires US Citizens to have a IDP


----------



## baldilocks

canoeman said:


> US Citizens can drive in Portugal on their USA Driving Licences for up to 6 months maximum.
> 
> When taking out Residency the US D/L *must be exchanged within 185 days of date Residency granted*
> 
> baldilocks it used to be the case (2 or 3 years ago I think) that different USA States Driving Licences where treated differently but now all are accepted but quite correct Spain reguires US Citizens to have a IDP


Thanks for that. So much of the info we get is via third parties and is sometimes lacking in accuracy so it is nice to get confirmation from more than one source.


----------



## azoreseuropa

canoeman said:


> US Citizens can drive in Portugal on their USA Driving Licences for up to 6 months maximum.
> 
> When taking out Residency the US D/L *must be exchanged within 185 days of date Residency granted*
> 
> baldilocks it used to be the case (2 or 3 years ago I think) that different USA States Driving Licences where treated differently but now all are accepted but quite correct Spain reguires US Citizens to have a IDP


Correct about within 185 days of date Residency granted and up to 6 months maxium as well.

So, you are saying that I do not need triple A drive license in Ponta Delgada/Portugal for two weeks at all ?


----------



## canoeman

Sorry bearmon2010 what's so difficult to understand
"US Citizens can drive in Portugal on their USA Driving Licences for up to 6 months maximum"
if in doubt check your own countries Embassy Web Site for Portugal


----------



## azoreseuropa

Oops. I reread it and yes, we do not need triple A international drive license to do that. Yes, I understand what you are saying and we will be fine with our USA Drive License in Ponta Delgada for 2 weeks. Sorry for the misunderstood.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

Back to the OP

Argus AKA CarTrawler now own the assets of HoildayAutos BUT have a lot of complaints about their methods. 

WARNING! CarTrawler / Argus Car Hire - PepeCar AVOID! - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums

Apart for the holding deposit there is the idea for some to charge for a full tank of fuel at the start of hire then you return the car empty as the fuel charge in non-refundable


----------



## azoreseuropa

Hi, I am back from the vacation in Ponta Delga. We rented the Car from Hertz with five speed and Peugeot. Guess what ? We used the USA Driver License.. No International Drive License needed at all. Anyway, we visited our relatives and we had a good time!

Now, we are planning to move.. We missed our home and our blood in Ponta Delgada where we came from. Thanks a lot, our parents for moving to America. UGH!. First, we are saving our money for buying furniture, washing/drying machines, refrigerated and a car. Can't wait.  Thanks for this wonderful information here. If not for you then we wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## travelling-man

bearmon2010 said:


> Hi, I am back from the vacation in Ponta Delga. We rented the Car from Hertz with five speed and Peugeot. Guess what ? We used the USA Driver License.. No International Drive License needed at all. Anyway, we visited our relatives and we had a good time!
> 
> Now, we are planning to move.. We missed our home and our blood in Ponta Delgada where we came from. Thanks a lot, our parents for moving to America. UGH!. First, we are saving our money for buying furniture, washing/drying machines, refrigerated and a car. Can't wait.  Thanks for this wonderful information here. If not for you then we wouldn't know what to do.


If you're buying electrical items in Portugal you might like to try what we did which was to go to the local dealers such as Wortons etc and make note of the exact model numbers etc of the items you want and then go and look online at the price comparison sites. 

We bought a fridge/freezer, oven, hob, washing machine and dishwasher and paid €1400 less than the cheapest high street dealer...... and we got cash on delivery and free delivery.


----------



## azoreseuropa

travelling-man said:


> If you're buying electrical items in Portugal you might like to try what we did which was to go to the local dealers such as Wortons etc and make note of the exact model numbers etc of the items you want and then go and look online at the price comparison sites.
> 
> We bought a fridge/freezer, oven, hob, washing machine and dishwasher and paid €1400 less than the cheapest high street dealer...... and we got cash on delivery and free delivery.


Nice but we are going to move to Azores -- Ponta Delgada.. If you know where.


----------



## travelling-man

Never been to the Azores but the pics I've seen look fabulous.


----------



## azoreseuropa

Thanks. We never have been to Portugal and the pics we checked on the Google Image and it look amazing like in Faro! 

My best friend and I are born in Ponta Delgada. When we live there again then we will visit Portugal -- First stop is Faro!


----------



## canoeman

Don't buy in USA pretty obvious really but most electrical won't work because it's 220/240 v here even in Azores


----------



## azoreseuropa

canoeman said:


> Don't buy in USA pretty obvious really but most electrical won't work because it's 220/240 v here even in Azores


Yes, that's why we are sell things to people and buy things in Azores. I already know that.


----------



## canoeman

Thank god because you do seem to confuse other things like International D/l


----------

